# Strange Dreams



## OboeKnight

So I had two horrifying dreams last night and I'm still recovering from them. I think it must have been the Mountain Dew Kickstart energy drink yesterday....my whole jazz band had a huge crash from them haha. Never having one of those again 

This is the place to share your dreams, may they be funny, disturbing, or just plain odd. I'll share mine once my heart rate slows a bit :lol:


----------



## jani

Sharing my dreams would get me banned, Did you know that most of our dreams are nightmares?
I have been trying to get a lucid dream but i haven't succeeded SO FAR!


----------



## OboeKnight

Alright I'd better post it before I forget.

The first dream went like this: I had been called by a professor to have a lesson with her. When I got there, she had a reed laid on her desk with my name on it. I picked it up and examined it. Beautifully crafted! I walked outside her office and there was an old man sitting in a chair in the hall. He asked me if he could see the reed and I handed it to him. He pulled out a reed knife and began shaving off wood! For some reason, he was able to make the reed sound like a violin as he shaved it...I don't know how. Anyway, I yelled at him to stop and he gave it back to me, but it was ruined. It then disintegrated in my hands. The professor came back to her office and screamed at me for destroying the reed and then I woke up lol.

The second dream was this: I walked into my room to see a large mouse crawling out of my book bag which was on the floor. I was freaked out and just stood there and a bunch more crawled out. They started running around my room and got in my bed and I couldn't get them out. It was horrible. Then, for some unknown reason, I grabbed one and put it in my mouth and started chewing! It wouldn't chew up and the more i tried to chew it the nastier the taste got. Then, I suddenly realized that I was eating a mouse and I spit it out into my grandmother's Christmas package she had just opened...then I woke up. 

I hardly ever have dreams that i can remember, and when i do, they are complete insanity.


----------



## Ramako

I think sharing my last night's dream on here would be against the family-friendly code of this forum


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Sharing my dreams would get me banned, Did you know that most of our dreams are nightmares?
> I have been trying to get a lucid dream but i haven't succeeded SO FAR!


Hmm...I am a lucid dreamer....it's hard to get that and I can only have lucid dreams occasionally.


----------



## Lunasong

I often have dreams about houses. These houses are ones I have never lived in but I return to them constantly in my dreams and I know them and the properties on which they sit very well. 
Either that or I dream about part numbers as I deal with part numbers IRL. The numbers just run constantly through my head.


----------



## DrKilroy

Recently I dreamt about taking part in the Congress of Vienna! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

A good portion my dreams contain people ripping me off. No one gets hurt, but I have a fair amount of exhausting James Bond-type chases.

Q. Wonder what that means? A. It probably means that when I'm *in the wild*, I always try to be aware of my surroundings...and count my change.

Fortunately, when I wake up, I didn't really get ripped off, and all is well with the world.


----------



## Head_case

> The second dream was this: I walked into my room to see a large mouse crawling out of my book bag which was on the floor. I was freaked out and just stood there and a bunch more crawled out. They started running around my room and got in my bed and I couldn't get them out. It was horrible. Then, for some unknown reason, I grabbed one and put it in my mouth and started chewing! It wouldn't chew up and the more i tried to chew it the nastier the taste got. Then, I suddenly realized that I was eating a mouse and I spit it out into my grandmother's Christmas package she had just opened...then I woke


After reading this, I think I'm going to be having nightmares tonight


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Most of my dreams are "false awakenings" and often are just my morning routine before school. 

I used to have exploding head syndrome.


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> I think sharing my last night's dream on here would be against the family-friendly code of this forum


Don't worry, I once posted a dream in which I had sex with a corpse and received no infraction.

and now everyone's going to go looking for that post


----------



## aleazk

All of my dreams are mostly horrendous nightmares. I hate them. When I wake up, I'm in a very anxious state because of this (it lasts just a minute), with tachycardia, sweat, etc. Really awful.


----------



## Weston

I once had a dream that my (now ex-) wife's head was a giant head-sized thumb. I was cleaning the dining room table and happened to look up to see the thumb across the room staring at me with no eyes or facial features. It sounds corny on waking, but it was one of the more terrifying things I had ever experienced.

I have quite a handful of vivid dreams like that, but I will not bore you with more. I think they are probably more fascinating to the dreamer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Don't worry, I once posted a dream in which I had sex with a corpse and received no infraction.
> 
> and now everyone's going to go looking for that post


Well that's because it's probably the most interesting post by you so far.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> All of my dreams are mostly horrendous nightmares. I hate them. When I wake up, I'm in a very anxious state because of this (it lasts just a minute), with tachycardia, sweat, etc. Really awful.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well that's because it's probably the most interesting post by you so far.


Oh you!

To be fair, I made a much more interesting post on the history of rock music and amplification technology and got banned for that because I called someone a troll in it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Oh you!
> 
> To be fair, I made a much more interesting post on the history of rock music and amplification technology and got banned for that because I called someone a troll in it.


Well, the world isn't a fair place you know.


----------



## KenOC

OboeKnight said:


> Then, for some unknown reason, I grabbed one and put it in my mouth and started chewing! It wouldn't chew up and the more i tried to chew it the nastier the taste got. Then, I suddenly realized that I was eating a mouse...


Urgh. Lately I've been having dreams where I'm trying to find my way through large buildings, taking weird elevators to nowhere, and anxiously looking for restrooms. Not good. I need a more expensive therapist!

But do come to our next performance. We're playing the Op. 131 for poor Schubert. I heard that he wrote some quartets too.


----------



## Kopachris

I often have strangely violent dreams. Was gored by a Klingon in one, killed my brother (he was the antichrist in that dream) in another. In a recent dream, I attempted suicide three times--shot myself in the head twice (but didn't die) and aimed, but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger the third time.

Yesterday was particularly odd: I had a false awakening within a false awakening. I woke up and there was a gun against my head. I was petrified with what my dream dream self thought was fear. I woke up and realized it was just sleep paralysis. (Then my memory gets a little blurry...) Next thing I know, my brother is trying to kill me, so I pull a gun on him. We sort of work things out, and I don't shoot him, but I accidentally pull the trigger and shoot my dog. Then I woke up for real.


----------



## Ingélou

A recent dream was of being in a canoe & being swept towards white water, including a huge cascade to the right. At the last minute, the canoe was taken by a strong current and the South American in charge of the boat chuckled & said, 'Trust to the Sha-az', which I took to be the name of the current. The canoe was swept behind the waterfall and out the other side into calm water. I took it to be a message to relax & go with the flow, and that day's violin lesson went like a dream!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have dreams about real people in my life a lot. Seeing them, talking with them... things I wish would be said or done in real life, but do only happen in dreams... it's my mind's way of coping with a reality that I don't like, and I invent my own in my dreams, but waking up dashes it all, and there was no point to it in the end except pleasant emotions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just woke up....last night I dreamt I was coming home from school but I found this massive shop that sold books and CDs and I didn't have any money.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just woke up....last night I dreamt I was coming home from school but I found this massive shop that sold books and CDs and I didn't have any money.











dddddddddddddd


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> dddddddddddddd


Exactly right. I blame it on Talk Classical.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Most of my dreams are "false awakenings" and often are just my morning routine before school.
> 
> I used to have exploding head syndrome.


Your last sentence does not surprise me in the least !!


----------



## moody

Kopachris said:


> I often have strangely violent dreams. Was gored by a Klingon in one, killed my brother (he was the antichrist in that dream) in another. In a recent dream, I attempted suicide three times--shot myself in the head twice (but didn't die) and aimed, but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger the third time.
> 
> Yesterday was particularly odd: I had a false awakening within a false awakening. I woke up and there was a gun against my head. I was petrified with what my dream dream self thought was fear. I woke up and realized it was just sleep paralysis. (Then my memory gets a little blurry...) Next thing I know, my brother is trying to kill me, so I pull a gun on him. We sort of work things out, and I don't shoot him, but I accidentally pull the trigger and shoot my dog. Then I woke up for real.


If I were you I would stay away from beds altogether . Listen to Strauss waltzes or read a book .


----------



## deggial

KenOC said:


> taking weird elevators to nowhere


reminds me: I once had this dream where I took a lift not vertically but horizontally!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> I often have strangely violent dreams. Was gored by a Klingon in one, killed my brother (he was the antichrist in that dream) in another. In a recent dream, I attempted suicide three times--shot myself in the head twice (but didn't die) and aimed, but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger the third time.
> 
> Yesterday was particularly odd: I had a false awakening within a false awakening. I woke up and there was a gun against my head. I was petrified with what my dream dream self thought was fear. I woke up and realized it was just sleep paralysis. (Then my memory gets a little blurry...) Next thing I know, my brother is trying to kill me, so I pull a gun on him. We sort of work things out, and I don't shoot him, but I accidentally pull the trigger and shoot my dog. Then I woke up for real.


Anyway, you're lucky you didn't meet Jodi Arias.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Kopachris said:


> I often have strangely violent dreams.


I don't usually but I was chased by a dude with an axe once, and woke up just as he was swinging it...


----------



## jani

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't usually but I was chased by a dude with an axe once, and woke up just as he was swinging it...


Yeah, i have lots of dreams where i been chased, sometimes some one is fleeing with me, being chased is one of the most common nightmares.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> Yeah, i have lots of dreams where i been chased, sometimes some one is fleeing with me, being chased is one of the most common nightmares.


I do have dreams about losing my teeth! But not very often, just handful of times. I have dreams where I sneeze, and I can feel all my teeth unloose, and I can move them around in my mouth with my tongue, like having little pebbles in my mouth. It's gross. And yet I'd wake up with (nearly) a full set of teeth. I would call it a mild nightmare, or barely one at all, it was very temporary discomfort.

I also have lots of dreams where I'm chased, but it almost never is scary. I always evade my chaser! It's like one of those thriller action movies, and I make just the right dive and I get away, I get a lot of satisfaction from it in the dream.

I haven't had real nightmares in a long time. The few times I had something close to a nightmare, one time I felt like a demon was touching me, and I woke up with a chill down my spine. Another time I was walking through some underground tunnels and suddenly I realized I was going somewhere evil (intuitive fear), so I stopped, and went back the way I came, a haunted catacomb kind of thing.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I do have dreams about losing my teeth! But not very often, just handful of times. I have dreams where I sneeze, and I can feel all my teeth unloose, and I can move them around in my mouth with my tongue, like having little pebbles in my mouth. It's gross. And yet I'd wake up with (nearly) a full set of teeth. I would call it a mild nightmare, or barely one at all, it was very temporary discomfort.
> 
> I also have lots of dreams where I'm chased, but it almost never is scary. I always evade my chaser! It's like one of those thriller action movies, and I make just the right dive and I get away, I get a lot of satisfaction from it in the dream.
> 
> I haven't had real nightmares in a long time*. The few times I had something close to a nightmare, one time I felt like a demon was touching me, and I woke up with a chill down my spine.* Another time I was walking through some underground tunnels and suddenly I realized I was going somewhere evil (intuitive fear), so I stopped, and went back the way I came, a haunted catacomb kind of thing.


It could have been a mild sleep paralysis or very short one.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis


----------



## JCarmel

After reading all of the above...I think I lead a very innocent, uneventful kind of life... (or alternatively, am extremely forgetful?!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

JCarmel said:


> After reading all of the above...I think I lead a very innocent, uneventful kind of life... (or alternatively, am extremely forgetful?!)


I would also agree with this- I very rarely dream at all or remember anything- Maybe I'm dead (130 years is pushing it), and all is just an illusion!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

But if I was to dream and not be undead- It might go like this...........

Was dreaming about Varese Poeme Electronique, or was I listening not sure.........
So, now I'm swing past Ayers Rock high above. Visiting an old friend Rolf Harris and a few kangaroos and also had the chance to attend a classical concert in backoburke. Some Bach, some Dingo and also a strange piece by post-post-modernist Occher composer Barry me mate Mckenzie. It started out like an ordinary piano beer bar tune, but soon...
... wait... what the.... excuse me...might have to postpone that suddenly I'm sunbaking on the beach with John Cage.............
... okay I'm back. The strangest thing just happened. I... oh...
... okay, back again. So, how's everybody doing out there? wait i'm outside shed in my back paddock , summer a bitch today its 110f here today.........there it is again... 
Sorry 'bout that. Ah that's what I dreamed- all my favourite composers heading for the stars and the others a giant black hole.....








Probably best I don't dream to much..............


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I had a really cool dream for once. Although now that I think about it, most people might call it a nightmare...it was very entertaining though and I didn't want to wake up from it at all!

It was set in futuristic space, several thousand light years outside the Milky Way....

I was in my spaceship first and I had no idea where I was. It was shaking around furiously before coming to a stop...materialised in some sort of space station with people researching I don't know what. I opened the door and peered outside into an empty corridor in the space station where my ship had materialised. It was dimly lit with blue lights powered by static electricity as I had observed. Little globes with what looked like blue lightning inside were fixed to the ceiling. I walked out into the corridor. It looked like a kind of hospital from what I recall. I walked a little bit and then I turned right, pushed through the double doors into another corridor.

I hadn't gone very far when two men in uniforms grabbed hold of me and searched me and told me that they'd tracked me down and needed to put me through some tests in the hospital on board to check if I had carried this "space plague" on board. After I was checked by a few people there they said I was completely safe and had confiscated my spaceship...which annoyed me greatly.  They told me that they had no idea how I could get out because the space station was in lock-down to isolate it from the plague. No one could get in or out until the plague was over. They recommended I go see someone in some office somewhere to see if I could get a job on board the station, which I really didn't want at the time but I was in no position to argue with the people trying to help me. All I wanted was to get my spaceship back and get out of here.

I looked down at my hand, there was a small sheet of paper with directions written on it to get to the person I needed to see. I looked back up and saw I had walked out of the hospital and was in the main big corridor which was bustling with people, all scientists and researches. The corridor was also dimly lit with blue lights like the other one, but after a few seconds of walking the lights started to flicker a little. I turned around and there was a humanoid creature that looked like it was made entirely of crocheted grey wool or thread. There were no facial features or anything, just a basic human shape of a head, body, two arms and two legs. The humanoid looked like it was struggling to move. The lights flickered more...more and more of these humanoids appeared and less actual humans who worked on the station there seemed to be. It was as if they were actually _turning into_ these creatures! The corridor was filled with them. The lights were off most of the time apart from the occasional flicker on to show me that they were all moving closer towards me. I was going to suffocate in a sea of grey wool humanoids! They could sense I was different, groping around trying to get to me!

Suddenly a bright red light filled the room and alarms rang as a group of people in full body protective gear ran in through some doors yelling at me "Get out!" A trap door opened beneath me and I fell into darkness...

I woke up, unhurt. I was in a room with black walls, floor and ceiling. People were sitting around (facing the walls) at tables riddled with buttons and knobs that I couldn't comprehend. A hologram of a woman with dark curly hair, about shoulder length, appeared in front of me and explained the situation...the plague had mysteriously come on board. No one knew how it didn't affect me but I was to be put in quarantine and there would be experiments performed on me. I had to escape.....

Well that's the end of it. I hope to actually finish this dream tonight while I'm sleeping because I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Sounds like an episode of Deep Space Nine........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Sounds like an episode of Deep Space Nine........


What's that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What's that?


lol, Star Trek I think but not as we know it..........


----------



## JCarmel

Well, I hope you finish the dream off tonight, CoAG...and that the dream don't finish you off, first!

PS A tip....keep off Cheese after 6pm!


----------



## deggial

one of my reoccurring dreams is loosening or downright losing teeth. Last night I had this version of it: I was walking with somebody else (not clear who) and I felt one of my back teeth on the upper left side loosening. I checked it and, sure enough, it came off. When I pulled it out to look at it, it was almost as large as my hand, tooth shaped at the top and perfectly smooth at the bottom, polished like a gemstone, and peridot green.


----------



## deggial

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well that's the end of it. I hope to actually finish this dream tonight while I'm sleeping because I hate cliffhangers.


have you checked for probes? sounds like alien abduction to me


----------



## OboeKnight

Well, I dreamed a dream in time gone by, when hopes were high and life worth living...

No, but really, I dreamed that my house was under attack by weird monster things. I killed them all except for a persistent zombie. He would not die! I finally just ran out the door and got away from him. Then I woke up


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> Don't worry, I once posted a dream in which I had sex with a corpse and received no infraction.
> 
> and now everyone's going to go looking for that post


Please, at least tell me it was a human corpse.


----------



## Schubussy

jani said:


> Sharing my dreams would get me banned, Did you know that most of our dreams are nightmares?
> I have been trying to get a lucid dream but i haven't succeeded SO FAR!


I used to count my fingers every hour, and also whenever I saw something unusual/out of the ordinary. If you make a habit of that and do it during a dream for some reason your fingers always look really weird or don't add to 5 and you realise you're dreaming. I found this method pretty successful anyway.

I get them if I totally mess up my sleeping pattern too. If you get sleep paralysis try to relax and fall asleep from it (if you're getting the scary hallucinations along with the paralysis don't bother trying... it ain't happening  ). Usually this puts me into a lucid dream or an out-of-body experience*.

*have to clarify here, I don't think OBEs are literally the soul leaving the body or any hippy new age nonsense like that, it's just a type of hallucination. I find them more annoying than anything because I'd rather have a lucid dream and they just wake you back up.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I dream about.... someone.... almost every night.


----------



## Kopachris

Klavierspieler said:


> I dream about.... someone.... almost every night.


"Someone" as in...? Are they good dreams or bad dreams?

Strangely, I've never dreamed about *someone* like one might be expected to dream about *someone*. In the only dream in which she was present, our relationship was completely platonic. On the other hand, considering my history of violent dreams, that's probably a good thing. (In that dream, the high school was overrun by government agents there to get DNA samples from all the students.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> "Someone" as in...? Are they good dreams or bad dreams?
> 
> Strangely, I've never dreamed about *someone* like one might be expected to dream about *someone*.


I have! I have!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kopachris said:


> Are they good dreams or bad dreams?


Beide. (zehn Buchstaben)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Beide. (zehn Buchstaben)


Both? Care to share some of your dreams?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Both? Care to share some of your dreams?


Well, no, not really, actually. In fact, I don't really know why I posted in the first place.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A couple nights ago, I had a dream that my university's leading orchestra was going to perform a mvmt of Glazunov's 4th symphony, 1st or 3rd mvmt, I wasn't certain in the dream, also last mvmt. of Taneyev's 3rd symphony, which I don't even know what it sounds like :lol:. Also, I was going to private teach some people... real people. 

But then my alarm turned on, 9 AM sharp, set to my local classical radio station.

I woke up to "-xander Glazunov" spoken by the radio announcer.



True story.

It's pretty neat to wake up to a favorite composer's music, but it's something special to wake up to their _name_.

I'm telling you, Glazunov is _haunting _me! But I love every moment of it.


----------



## BlazeGlory

One week ago today my cat had to be euthanized. I was devastated. Thursday I prayed that if there was a heaven for animals she would be there and find happiness. That night I had a dream which started with me sitting up in my bed. A light appeared to my right as though it was an entrance to a garden. A cat which I believed to be my pet stepped out of the light and climbed onto my bed. I thought that this was the beginning of a nightmare because I have experienced many in my lifetime. The cat walked up to me and allowed me to pet it. It then left and walked back into the light. Then a strange creature walked out of the light. It looked like a blue tinged white dog with long floppy ears but it either had no hind legs or they were obscured by the strange formation on the back of the creature that resembled a long trailing robe. It also climbed onto my bed and again I thought I would have a nightmare. It walked up to me and allowed me to touch it. It too then left and walked back into the light which then went out. I immediately woke up and imagined that the creature was my cat's guide in her new life. I've pretty much made up my mind what I had experienced. You can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## OboeKnight

I dreamed that I forgot all of my music, my clarinet, and my penny whistle to my Easter gig this coming weekend....I also wasn't even wearing nice clothes....it was horrible. Everyone hated me and I walked away in shame -.-

This had better not happen!


----------



## Gimano

OboeKnight said:


> I dreamed that I forgot all of my music, my clarinet, and my penny whistle to my Easter gig this coming weekend....I also wasn't even wearing nice clothes....it was horrible. Everyone hated me and I walked away in shame -.-
> 
> This had better not happen!


Quite funny, I actually dreamed the opposite once.
I'm a beginner pianist and one night I dreamed I knew everything about music. I separated each note as if each note was a number. I played music as if I was taking a walk in a park, I knew perfectly where I was going. It was beautiful. Dare I even to say, it felt as if I invented music ;-)

You would think that waking up from such a dream would be painful, but it wasn't, it was still very joyful!


----------



## jani

Gimano said:


> Quite funny, I actually dreamed the opposite once.
> I'm a beginner pianist and one night I dreamed I knew everything about music. I separated each note as if each note was a number. I played music as if I was taking a walk in a park, I knew perfectly where I was going. It was beautiful. Dare I even to say, it felt as if I invented music ;-)
> 
> You would think that waking up from such a dream would be painful, but it wasn't, it was still very joyful!


Dreams are strange, once i had a dream that our family PC was infected by +100 viruses, the next day i scanned it and it had 32 spywares.

Its like i would see what would happen as an exaggerated version as a dream.
This has happend to me more than once.


----------



## KenOC

A dream of frustration. My wife and I, still unmarried, were frantic to tie the knot. We went into a huge hall with windows, like the old teller windows at a bank, all around the periphery. People were queued up in front of many of them.

I saw one with a sign"Marriages." We hurried over and got in line, when it was finally our turn, I said we wanted to get married. The clerk said, "OK, please hand me your application form." "Application form? I don't have one. Can you give me one, I'll fill it out now." "Sorry, you have to get the form at the window over there, then come back and get in line again."

I looked over at the window he was pointing to, and it had a line twice as long as any other...


----------



## Guest

I had a dream!!!!!! 
I was cleaning my tooth when the head of the brush came off and down my throat it went, so I put my fingers down my throat to retrieve it but could not get deep enough so put my complete hand down and had a fish around without much luck so with nothing to loose shoved my whole arm down and was surprised to feel something long and hard which suddenly grabbed my hand and pulled very hard, I finished up swallowing myself.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Now that's just weird but I like it:tiphat:


----------



## Feathers

I dreamed that I fell asleep on one of the display beds in Ikea. When I woke up, I tried to get out by following the arrows on the floor, but the arrows just went on and on and on...It was scary.


----------



## Gimano

Feathers said:


> I dreamed that I fell asleep on one of the display beds in Ikea. When I woke up, I tried to get out by following the arrows on the floor, but the arrows just went on and on and on...It was scary.


Being trapped in an Ikea store sounds truly horrible


----------



## BlazeGlory

KenOC said:


> A dream of frustration. My wife and I, still unmarried, were frantic to tie the knot. We went into a huge hall with windows, like the old teller windows at a bank, all around the periphery. People were queued up in front of many of them.
> 
> I saw one with a sign"Marriages." We hurried over and got in line, when it was finally our turn, I said we wanted to get married. The clerk said, "OK, please hand me your application form." "Application form? I don't have one. Can you give me one, I'll fill it out now." "Sorry, you have to get the form at the window over there, then come back and get in line again."
> 
> I looked over at the window he was pointing to, and it had a line twice as long as any other...


I had that same dream once, but the first sign I saw was one marked "Divorces" and the line went out of the hall and extended beyond sight. I didn't bother looking for the "Marriages" window.


----------



## OboeKnight

Feathers said:


> I dreamed that I fell asleep on one of the display beds in Ikea. When I woke up, I tried to get out by following the arrows on the floor, but the arrows just went on and on and on...It was scary.


I did get lost in IKEA once lol.


----------



## jani

OboeKnight said:


> I did get lost in IKEA once lol.


See swedes only do harm for his world


----------



## Ingélou

Early this morning, I was dreaming of examining an instance where two small snakes, two wasps & a scorpion had simultaneously killed each other. My assistant quoted to me my late grandfather's dictum - in my dream, he was an eminent scientist rather than a sanitary inspector - 'Science is too big for the scientific mind.' Then I woke up. 
But I rather like this quote of Granddad's - though it will probably turn out to be a real one that someone famous said.
Science is too big for the scientific mind: i.e. the truth of the universe is too bold, daring & imaginative to be fathomed by minds that specialise in logic, rules & methodology. Possibly it can be fathomed by a mystic, or an artist - someone who can make the imaginative leap. 
Yes, actually, I know, the greatest scientists are those who can hypothesise. Someone once asked Isaac Newton how he knew some fact about the moon he'd come up with. Puzzled, he said: 'I think I've always known it.' It took him a further two days to find the proof...
But my dream-quote has something in it. And what about 'Music is too big for the musical mind?' 

PS My apologies to Science, the TC member. But I bet you ARE too big for the scientific mind!


----------



## deggial

last night/this morning I dreamed I was attending a Don Giovanni performance - but strangely enough, with two exes and an acquaintance I briefly fancied*. The scene in my dream was from the very beginning, namely, right after DG kills the Commendatore - but in my dream, after a few brief moments of confusion, the Commendatore sits up and goes "ha, fooled you!" and the two launch into a jaunty, lengthy duet.

* Donna Elvira, Donna Anna and Zerlina?! odd, eh.


----------



## Ryan

I had a dream I was really high up going head face down a really fast slide with clouds all around me, then I woke up sitting at my pc completely naked with ******* Vaseline everywhere


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> I had a dream I was really high up going head face down a really fast slide with clouds all around me, then I woke up sitting at my pc completely naked with ******* Vaseline everywhere


Did you find any cash/notes near you when you woke up?


----------



## Ryan

jani said:


> Did you find any cash/notes near you when you woke up?


Just a cheque made out from Leonardo Di Caprio


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> Just a cheque made out from Leonardo Di Caprio


Hahah...:lol:

I am sorry if my joke was little bit too much for this forum.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had an amazing dream a few nights ago. That some people discovered recordings of Glazunov's voice, and I heard recordings of him speak broken English. I was in shock. If I told you what real life person he sounded like, you would all laugh at me, so I won't say...


----------



## Blue Hour

jani said:


> Sharing my dreams would get me banned, Did you know that most of our dreams are nightmares?
> I have been trying to get a lucid dream but i haven't succeeded SO FAR!


I'm not sure if you are aware but a lucid dream is a dream in which one is aware that one is dreaming. In my own experience these are the dreams that most often turn into nightmares. I would like nothing more than to avoid lucid dreams as much as possible as I cannot be trusted. :devil:


----------



## KenOC

Surreal said:


> I'm not sure if you are aware but a lucid dream is a dream in which one is aware that one is dreaming.


Jani is evidently unaware that *all* his dreams are lucid, except in the reverse of the normal sense.


----------



## Ingélou

I've found that there's a half-asleep stage when you become aware that it's a dream & can then begin to shape it the way you want - though the phase usually doesn't last long. Another interesting trick is when you wake up to go to the bathroom & want to get to sleep again quickly, then, if you can remember what the interrupted dream was about, try to get back into it & you often can.
Has anyone ever sleepwalked here? I once did as a child - was discovered on the landing by my father in a state of agitation, and told him, 'I'm looking for number twenty-eight.'

Now, if it had been number 42, one could understand...


----------



## Kopachris

Yesterday:

I had an appendectomy, but was awake for most of the procedure. They didn't finish cutting it out before sewing me back up. To make it worse, the "operating room" was communal, and outdoors at an airport.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kopachris said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> I had an appendectomy, but was awake for most of the procedure. They didn't finish cutting it out before sewing me back up. To make it worse, the "operating room" was communal, and outdoors at an airport.


Wait, was that a dream, or for real?  :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

I had an inappropriate dream a while ago, told it to a sort of friend of mine, and he said, your new name is officially, "Blackson." It involved my ethnicity changing in some weird paralell universe thingy, into a black man and having a black pen with leaky ink that I was squirting on people(literally), to say the least. There was also lots of chasing, mostly getting chased. After getting chased, the dream ended in me squirting pen ink on a white woman. The setting was Chicago. 

True dream, man. Hopefully not too inappropriate or offensive. It was disturbing to me at first, and that is why I am glad I can just joke it off by being Blackson.

Recently I have actually taken up playing basketball again. Maybe the dream is coming true somehow...weird. Just kidding, kind of.


----------



## Ingélou

You can't help what you dream & I couldn't help laughing as I read it. It sounds mainly like a huge practical joke but maybe it shows that you really care about trying to end racial disharmony...
I remember that my grandmother once dreamed that people chopped their own heads off, then swapped, and went around wearing other people's. She woke up howling with laughter. Glad to say, she didn't turn out to be a serial killer.


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wait, was that a dream, or for real?  :lol:


It's in the "Strange Dreams" thread, isn't it?


----------



## clavichorder

Hopefully I'm not sounding too racist in that commentary on my dream...

Regarding racial disharmony, I have cared a lot in the past. I would not say I'm discriminating with friends either. Some of the most interesting and most inspiring friends I have right now are not of my ethnicity, and in some cases, gender, sexual orientation, or age. I do take a little bit of pride in my ability to not fear diversity in people and things. Arrogant though I may be, these aren't bad things.

Dark sides often come out in dreams. I think a lot of my dreams had to do with sexual frustration and fear of laws, customs, and one's fate, on top of anything more noble.


----------



## DrKilroy

In a dream I had last night, I talked with Stravinsky about orchestration of his Concerto in E Flat! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a dream last night that I was watching the 2nd part of the Hobbit, and somehow, as usually happens, I went INTO the movie for a few moments, and we were at the part where the dwarves get caught by the spiders. And I was there in it, I got attacked and bitten on the back of my head, it really _hurt!_ I think I lost consciousness, then I found myself wrapped in web, I could feel it in between my fingers, and terrified. I was expecting to be bitten again into unconsciousness, when the scene ended and it was over. In the dream I was like, "woah! I was actually scared there for a minute like I was right in the movie! But I was just _watching _a movie." Other stuff happened in the dream that I can't remember, but that stood out, because of the fear I felt and actual pain in the back of my head like something poked into it.

And then I woke up to Glazunov this morning, so everything was better.


----------



## Op.123

OboeKnight said:


> Alright I'd better post it before I forget.
> 
> The first dream went like this: I had been called by a professor to have a lesson with her. When I got there, she had a reed laid on her desk with my name on it. I picked it up and examined it. Beautifully crafted! I walked outside her office and there was an old man sitting in a chair in the hall. He asked me if he could see the reed and I handed it to him. He pulled out a reed knife and began shaving off wood! For some reason, he was able to make the reed sound like a violin as he shaved it...I don't know how. Anyway, I yelled at him to stop and he gave it back to me, but it was ruined. It then disintegrated in my hands. The professor came back to her office and screamed at me for destroying the reed and then I woke up lol.
> 
> The second dream was this: I walked into my room to see a large mouse crawling out of my book bag which was on the floor. I was freaked out and just stood there and a bunch more crawled out. They started running around my room and got in my bed and I couldn't get them out. It was horrible. Then, for some unknown reason, I grabbed one and put it in my mouth and started chewing! It wouldn't chew up and the more i tried to chew it the nastier the taste got. Then, I suddenly realized that I was eating a mouse and I spit it out into my grandmother's Christmas package she had just opened...then I woke up.
> 
> I hardly ever have dreams that i can remember, and when i do, they are complete insanity.


The second story is possibly the funniest thing I have ever read.


----------



## KenOC

I am living in Southeast Asia, in a village outside a large city. My wife and I get on the usual bus for a shopping trip, and we cross the bridge into the city. Everything is different! There are tall black glass office towers that weren't there before, and many buildings are collapsed, in ruins. There are bonfires in the streets and people wandering aimlessly about them. I remark on this, and my wife says this is the way it always has been.

We somehow enter one of the modernistic towers, which has itself been badly damaged. It is connected with other towers by an elevator network that runs not just up and down but sideways among the buildings. The dream become tedious...

Sigmund, what's up?


----------



## Op.123

I often get tedious, boring dreams. Sometimes they are so boring I find it hard to get back to sleep as I am so bored.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I lucid dreamt last night! It was awesome....apart from lugging mulitple heavy bags on my back. 

At the end of the dream I was walking along a dirt road passing trees, people and small buildings in the scorching heat (strange, it's the middle of winter here!). During the walk there a hologram of a score for a string quartet, very classical sounding, and the score would scroll along as music played in my ears. It sounded like a group of period instrument players on gut strings senza vibrato. I didn't pay one bit of attention to the music (it seemed to be a fourth movement, the tempo marking was Allegro con Fuoco and in the key of G minor) until the very end (last 16-24 bars or something like that was marked Molto Adagio and in G Major). The reason for this was the Molto Adagio section sounded somewhat wrong, it was for solo violin apart from a cadence here and there, but the unaccompanied melodic sections in between certain cadences needed to be rewritten to give more material to the rest of the string quartet and it sounded 8 bars too short. So I rewrote it while walking! It was a strangely beautiful piece of music and I can still remember exactly how the coda goes even now......I don't think I'll write it down though because it isn't the type of thing that I'd like to compose.


----------



## Ingélou

Write it down, CoAG! Might come in for handy cannibalisation later - or make you a fortune under an assumed name. 'Yesterday' came to Paul McCartney in a dream & it's probably the song of his that's received most musical acclaim.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ingenue said:


> Write it down, CoAG! Might come in for handy cannibalisation later - or make you a fortune under an assumed name. 'Yesterday' came to Paul McCartney in a dream & it's probably the song of his that's received most musical acclaim.


I really don't think 32 bars of I vi IV V vi Ic Ic(sus2) V7 for string quartet would receive much musical acclaim. :lol:


----------



## Ramako

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I really don't think 32 bars of I vi IV V vi Ic Ic(sus2) V7 for string quartet would receive much musical acclaim. :lol:


I know right? I once had this idea for 57 bars of I-V-vi-iii-IV-I-IV-V, but decided not to write it down for that very reason. Later I discovered someone else had become famous out of the very same idea. What was worse, it turned out he lived over 300 years ago, so in the end I was very annoyed that he managed to establish a reputation out of my idea...

Or something like that...


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I really don't think 32 bars of I vi IV V vi Ic Ic(sus2) V7 for string quartet would receive much musical acclaim. :lol:


It still does no harm to write it down. You could use it as a clever recurring theme, or an ironic comment or something... ! Or you could hum it as part of your self-deprecating anecdote during your witty after-dinner speech when you've finally 'made it'!


----------



## Op.123

Come on everyone share your strange dreams.


----------



## Guest

Well, OK I was walking into the car park when................no I just can't sorry


----------



## science

Two nights ago I dreamed that I beat up Handel and told him that if he didn't act more like a Christian he had no right to compose _Messiah_. I don't remember what he did that upset me in my dream.


----------



## Op.123

Andante said:


> Well, OK I was walking into the car park when................no I just can't sorry


Come on... Be brave. 
If its really upset you it might feel better if you wrote it down and shared it.


----------



## Ingélou

science said:


> Two nights ago I dreamed that I beat up Handel and told him that if he didn't act more like a Christian he had no right to compose _Messiah_. I don't remember what he did that upset me in my dream.


Beat him up for not acting like a Christian? You weren't setting him a very good example! :lol:


----------



## science

Ingenue said:


> Beat him up for not acting like a Christian? You weren't setting him a very good example! :lol:


Probably a good thing it took place in my own dream - or I'd probably have lost the fight.


----------



## superhorn

About a month ago I had an unbelievably strnge dream which mixed bears and contrabassoons ! Don't ak me to explain it ! Somehow, the contrabassoons were being used to protect me and some other people from the bears . Not by the sound they made, but by some other means . Another dream I had a few years ago was of a rehearsal of aconcert band and I dreamt I was still playing the horn, but the instrument melted in my hands !


----------



## classiclpharmacy

I am a huge music lover and also a pharmacist. I was just awakened by the most vivid horrible dreams I've had in years just hours after drinking Mt Dew KickStart. Oboeknight had a comment on this as well. CAUTION with this drink. I'm well versed in medications and herbs and side effects and this drink is bad news. Oboeknight please contact me if you are able.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a wide array of dreams last night, though it's hard to ever remember them. But one dream I had last night, I was purifying myself in some sort of ceremonial washing, but actually it felt like torture. I looked Asian in the dream when I looked in the mirror, with black straight hair and complexion, and I wondered if I was doing some religious thing. Anyhow, after getting sprayed on in the face over and over with hot water and whipped and stuff, I was all washed up and looked pretty good, though I felt weird. I had some inkling in the back of my head that I was about to get married or something... interesting dream... I wonder what its interpretation would be...


----------



## Vesteralen

I've never had a dream involving music. Almost all my dreams involve driving or riding in someone else's vehicle, often on very steep hills. In my last vehicle dream, I was sitting in a waiting area after a bus accident constantly finding little screws and bolts in my mouth. By the time I'd taken them all out I had a handful of them.


----------



## Pennypacker

Anyone ever had a lucid dream? happened to me once. I was walking with my sergeant somewhere, and he said something that made me realize I'm in a dream. So I asked him, "is this a dream?" and he said yes. So I did the first banal thing that came to mind and started flying. That **** was too intense. Didn't last 10 seconds and woke up from excitement. Kind of like first sex.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I had a wide array of dreams last night, though it's hard to ever remember them. But one dream I had last night, I was purifying myself in some sort of ceremonial washing, but actually it felt like torture. I looked Asian in the dream when I looked in the mirror, with black straight hair and complexion, and I wondered if I was doing some religious thing. Anyhow, after getting sprayed on in the face over and over with hot water and whipped and stuff, I was all washed up and looked pretty good, though I felt weird. I had some inkling in the back of my head that I was about to get married or something... interesting dream... I wonder what its interpretation would be...


You must have been watching too much BDSM :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Andante said:


> You must have been watching too much BDSM :tiphat:


If I only knew what that was, I had to look that up. :lol: 

No way, I don't watch any sort of thing like that.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No way, I don't watch any sort of thing like that.


Me neither I am a good honest upstanding young fella :angel:


----------



## Ryan

I have lucid dreams but lack any form of control over my actions. As soon as I realize it's a dream, auto pilot kicks in and I'm just along for the show.


----------



## Guest

Ryan said:


> I have lucid dreams but lack any form of control over my actions. As soon as I realize it's a dream, auto pilot kicks in and I'm just along for the show.


Do you mean that you know you are dreaming?


----------



## ArtMusic

I dreamt the other day that I was making a poll thread at TC. That was a strange dream indeed!


----------



## DrKilroy

Today I had a dream in which I owned the complete solo piano works by Gubaidulina!  Strange because I do not know Gubaidulina at all... I had fever at night so this could make the things clear. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mstar

I don't talk about my dreams on a normal basis. :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

I have sleep paralysis, nightmares, lucid dreaming, strange dreams, you name it. 90% of the time I know that I'm dreaming and sometimes I have control over waking up and sometimes I don't. 
Last night I actually had a good dream, I was at an amusement park, so I didn't want to wake up before I could try out something there. Unfortunately for me, something woke me up and I got sleep paralysis for a few minutes before I finaly got out of it.


----------



## mstar

Yoshi said:


> I have sleep paralysis, nightmares, lucid dreaming, strange dreams, you name it. 90% of the time I know that I'm dreaming and sometimes I have control over waking up and sometimes I don't.
> Last night I actually had a good dream, I was at an amusement park, so I didn't want to wake up before I could try out something there. Unfortunately for me, something woke me up and I got sleep paralysis for a few minutes before I finaly got out of it.


Too much melatonin??


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Has anyone here had dreams of well... getting together with other people that you know in real life? Because I did a couple weeks ago, I was literally in love with this person I know in real life and we were bent on getting married in the dream after we confessed love for each other (we even kissed!), and then I woke up and I wasn't sure if I was still in a hypnotic state or those feelings were actually within me, or both... I woke up liking the guy a lot more than I did before... inception... 

My subconscious leaking out of my brain. :tiphat:


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has anyone here had dreams of well... getting together with other people that you know in real life? Because I did a couple weeks ago, I was literally in love with this person I know in real life and we were bent on getting married in the dream after we confessed love for each other (we even kissed!), and then I woke up and I wasn't sure if I was still in a hypnotic state or those feelings were actually within me, or both... I woke up liking the guy a lot more than I did before... inception...
> 
> My subconscious leaking out of my brain.


Aaaahhhhhh.... Huilu, why must you remind me?! 

I am such an odd dreamer. I have taught myself different things on how to control dreams, cycles, etc.. Even so, they can get slightly out of hand, like getting trapped in lucidity, waking up in lucid dream after lucid dream, and within, sending odd checks for reality by messaging almost everyone in my contacts "I LOVE YOU!!!!" And then sometimes describing/confessing undying love for random people, all of this within the dream. I even sent it to one TC member in the dream. Don't ask, they know, and I won't tell....  That was one from last night.

Or perhaps I could mention the time when I dreamt a trilogy, the antagonist being Mendelssohn, where I had quite an excellent time valsing with Tchaikovsky. Excellent. I will say no more on that.

Hmm, I feel it a bit odd not to mention the grey underground workplace, where places and people were indifferent and altered from real life, and it was basically terror.

Or how about the time where I was so flustered after kissing someone in my dream, that I woke up and there was sunlight streaming through the window into my face?

Hey, and that dream where I wept all of my heart out to someone, and then I had a mission to basically exile that person from the place forever?

A more joyful dream? Okay, the one that took place in the future. A musician and detective, I had to find the secrets and origin of a certain violin concerto, since the time in the future was a time when Romantic Era-like music rose up again to power in the musical world, and composers once again dominated music. Anyway, the concerto was connected to business, politics, and essentially the welfare of countries around the world. I can't tell you how that one ended, as the whole story would take paragraphs and pages to write down. 
Ask COAG. I told him one once, and it took me quite a while to pm all 6 or 7 parts, each about 6 paragraphs each, to him. Poor guy. :lol:

Anyway, there you go....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Or how about the time where I was so flustered after kissing someone in my dream, that I woke up and there was sunlight streaming through the window into my face?


That's very cute. Yes, I've had more dream than one where I kissed someone, and I remember the sensation so well that I think it was pretty realistic. The sensations I felt in the dream was a combination of "This is awkward, I can feel their lips/saliva etc." and "I think I could do this _forever_." Is that realistic experience of a first kiss? :lol:


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's very cute. Yes, I've had more dream than one where I kissed someone, and I remember the sensation so well that I think it was pretty realistic. The sensations I felt in the dream was a combination of "This is awkward, I can feel their lips/saliva etc." and "I think I could do this _forever_." Is that realistic experience of a first kiss?


I don't do the whole exchange and taste body digestive aids, rather, I'm fine with just a light kiss.  Nothing too... _invasive of personal space...._ 
**Sigh* Yes, yes, I'm a germophobe....* :lol:

But anyway, I was lucid, so it was a sensation perceived by my subconscious brain as real. Which is why there is one person on the entire face of this Earth who knows who that person was.... 
Huilu, I may be a strong dreamer and have much control over dream perception and control, though I am a 15-year-old girl who has no particular interest in exchanging saliva with anyone at all, any time soon. 
Now don't anyone ask "oh, not even the person in your dream?" Because that would make me laaaaaaugh. 

Wait, wait.... The only reason people kiss and feel "nice" about it is to exchange, I forget, hormones or something, which allow the body to collect information *about the type of immune system of the other person, so as to find out how dissimilar yours is from theirs. The more dissimilar, the more one can be attracted to the other, since a combination of two different types of immune system usually results in stronger offspring....* Science is so cool.


----------

